# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Кушаем сами

## yakudza

Расскажите, как у вас шёл (или идёт) процесс перехода от пед. прикорма из маминой тарелки к самостоятеьной еде ложкой-вилкой?
Как ребенок сидит за столом, как и когда научился держать ложку сам?

----------


## yakudza

Нам уже 2, 4 года, а мы пока не любим кушать сами, к сожалению. 
Она, в принципе, может, но получается неловко и много проливает и роняет. Ей это не нравится, и она всегда просит, чтобы я ее кормила. Исключение составляет вилка. Если едим макарошки или мяско, в общем то, что легко можно насадить на вилку, она справляетсмя сама. Но у нас это не часто, в основном супы и кашки, поэтому привычки кушать самой не вырабатывается.
Вероятно значение имеет еще и то, как она сидит за столом. Так же как и мы. На стуле. Тарелка у нее на 10 см. ниже уровня рта. Может не удобно руку с ложкой заносить? Пыталась усадить ее за детский стол-стул - пару раз она там пообляпалась капитально, расстроилась, и теперь туда никак не хочет. 
Может мне стоит пристроиться к ней рядом в удобной для нее положении, чтобы она там привыкла кушать? И кормить ее, а потом предложить самой? Но ей же интересно с нами за столом!
В общем не пойму пока как быть.
Еще у меня есть такая мысль, может со временем рука становится более ловкой и сильной и без тренировок на ложке с супом? И потом она будет нормально кушать сама? 
... хотя, наверное, вряд ли.
Вот...

----------


## Алина

Кириллу месяцев 7 было - сам попросил ложку, чтобы поесть творог. конечно, сначала мало чего дошло до рта, но как только просил ложку - я ему сразу давала. Сейчас он сам понимает, что хочется съесть больше, чем может, просит меня иногда себя покормить. Но вообще-то - все сам. из своей тарелки ничего не даю, хотя и стоматолога посещаю регулярно, но кариес не спит! если вижу, что он моей едой интересуется - накладываю и ему. что еще? сидит с нами, за общим столом, но иногда требует личного пространства - переползает к себе на стульчик. тоже по желанию

----------


## yakudza

Про кариес, кстати, согласна. Все-таки он передается из маминой тарелки. Вика вот заработала, думаю, именно так.

----------


## Домик в деревне

слышала мнение. причем стоматолога. что состояние зубов - это генетическое. причем факторы для молочных - это как мама в беременность питалась, а коренных - это как долго продолжалось гв. естественно, это чисто факторы, их много может быть.
по поводу еды. Дамир ест сам, если вкусное и он конкретно голоден. если менее голоден или не так чтобы очень нравилась еда, то может ждать терпеливо, когда его покормят. и его кормят, либо я, либо тот, с кем он кушает.

----------


## Амина

У нас стульчика давноооооо  нет, к году, кажется, Тим уже на взрослом стуле со всеми сидел, в  1,3 есть запись, как он гречку сам сидит, наворачивает)) Вообще, он долго только на ГВ был, зато потом как взялся, так и стал есть) Причем, еду "конкретную" любит, овощи-фрукты почти не ест) АРсений позже стал есть, он вообще более ленивый. Еще в 2-3 года просил его покормить... Я с едой вапще не заморачивалась, хотят есть - пусть едят, просят кормить, если есть время и возможность - кормила. Единственное, стульчики у нас надолго не задерживались, семья большая, места мало) Да и дети хотели "как взрослые" сидеть)

----------


## Jazz

Тимошка сначала (месяцев с 7) подкармливался у меня на коленках, месяцев в 10 купили детский стульчик, стал есть в нем. А месяца 2 назад (то есть в год и пять) перебрался на диванчик от кухонного гарнитура и ест исключительно на нем (сидя или стоя), в стул теперь и не усадишь.
Ложкой пытался есть с самого начала. В 9 месяцев ел ею свою любимую гречку (половина, конечно, была на полу). А сейчас (не помню когда это началось, но месяца три уже точно) ест только сам (ложкой, вилкой, руками и палочками)))), кормить себя не дает. Иногда просит зачерпнуть еду ложкой (если она размазалась по тарелке и он сам не может собрать), но в рот несет сам. Иначе скандалит или начинает строить глазки типа "чего ты мне тут суешь?" Еда часто падает на диванчик, он ее подбирает и тоже тащит в рот.
А еще устраивает "показательные" выступления, когда гости приходят и за столом людей много. Почему-то у него с большой компанией гораздо аккуратнее получается кушать и больше ложками-вилками, а не руками.
*Амина,* да, эта ваша суперская запись... Мой Тимошка когда не ел совсем, мне почему-то она всегда вспоминалась и вдохновляла: ну будет же когда-то и мой вот так кушать, когда ему нужно будет.))))

----------


## Алина

слышала мнение. причем стоматолога. что состояние зубов - это генетическое. причем факторы для молочных - это как мама в беременность питалась, а коренных - это как долго продолжалось гв.ну это я так, утрирую.у нас же еще куча хронических танзилитов, инфекции десны. короче, не рискую. и ложки не облизываю

----------


## котенок

есть самостоятельно стали рано. сначала руками потом освоили ложку и вилку. Одно время ели не только руками,но и ногами. Мои попытке сказать что так нельзя, воспринимались агрессией с ее стороны.Я оставила ее в покое и этот эксперимент продлился не очень долго. Очень редко позволяла себя кормить. Все сама, проверяла и изучала. Интересно было наблюдать, как она суп пыталась есть вилкой, хотя я ей предлагала взять ложку.Конечно потом приходилось все отмывать от остатков не только стол, пол, но ребенка целиком, но результат думаю стоит  этого. Есть более-мене аккуратно научились примерно 1,6.  Когда хорошо стала сидеть и держать спину, сидели за общим столом, для нее был куплен невысокий табурет и его ставили на кухонный уголок. Так что за столом ей удобно было сидеть. Зато сейчас иногда просит, чтобы ее покормили

----------

